# What do you call somebody who thinks that they know everything?



## xhayatox (Apr 10, 2011)

Somebody who thinks they know better then you, somebody who feels the need to always have the last say and win the argument. Whats the correct term for a person like this?

Pretentious or something?


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2011)

Pretentious, vainglorious, snobby, pompous, magniloquent, know-it-all... the thesaurus is a good place to start, though you should know the definitions before you start plugging away. Else the meaning might be slightly off.


----------



## xhayatox (Apr 10, 2011)

I wouldn't even know how to apply a single one of those words in a sentence.!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2011)

The dictionary studied the thesaurus' openly, not even bothering to conceal its vainglorious air of intellectual superiority.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 10, 2011)

Mike said:


> Pretentious, vainglorious, snobby, pompous, magniloquent, know-it-all... the thesaurus is a good place to start, though you should know the definitions before you start plugging away. Else the meaning might be slightly off.


 
Well, Mike pretty much summed it up for the OP.


----------



## Like a Fox (Apr 10, 2011)

The Backward Ox?


----------



## Baron (Apr 10, 2011)

Like a Fox said:


> The Backward Ox?


 
You beat me to it.


----------



## Like a Fox (Apr 10, 2011)

I saw him loitering. Thought I better get in before he said something predictable, like 'a woman'.


----------



## The Backward OX (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually, I was going to say 'querty' two hours ago but my breeding stopped me.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 10, 2011)

Like a Fox said:


> The Backward Ox?


 
:thumbl:


----------



## Candra H (Apr 10, 2011)

> Pretentious, vainglorious, snobby, pompous, magniloquent, know-it-all...


 
Eh, I could describe someone else that way. 

To the op. What about just using "pompous know it all"? It uses normal vocabulary and covers all the angles of what you're trying to describe.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 10, 2011)

I have been called didactic at times.


----------



## ewan (Apr 10, 2011)

You call them knowledgeable if you can't meet them in knowledge. And you change the discussion to a topic in which you have the mastery. 

If you don't have the mastery of anything then it may be difficult.


----------



## The Backward OX (Apr 10, 2011)

Olly Buckle said:


> I have been called didactic at times.


 
And here was me thinking that indicated how many toes one had.


----------



## The Backward OX (Apr 10, 2011)

Candra H said:


> Eh, I could describe someone else that way.


Naughty.


----------



## KarlR (Apr 10, 2011)

I prefer "former acquaintance."

Just sayin'....


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop (Apr 10, 2011)

Egocentric maybe. Personally, I'd just call them a twit.


----------



## powerskris (Apr 10, 2011)

Arrogant, the word you're looking for is arrogant. As in: "You arrogant son of a bitch!" It's one I've used for a few choice people who like to blow smoke up their own holes!!!


----------



## caelum (Apr 11, 2011)

Pompous blow-hard?  Self-righteous know-it-all?  Unless they actually _do_ sort of know what they're talking about, then you could call them. . . what's the word?  Wise?  In my experience the empty can rattles loudest.


----------



## garza (Apr 11, 2011)

C'mon xO, admit you've been sitting there for an hour wanting to type in 'garza'. 

And _I_ must admit that there are people who do not appreciate my cheerful self-appeciation. (Credit again to Isac Asimov.)


----------



## Candra H (Apr 11, 2011)

Funny how some people are so full of themselves they see every disagreement with them as an inability to appreciate their sense of self-worth.



The Backward OX said:


> Naughty.


 
Oops, spank me.


----------



## garza (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, of course anyone's appreciation of my self-appreciation is certainly appreciated. And even the rattle of an empty can may have meaning.


----------



## xhayatox (Apr 11, 2011)

What are ya'll talking about!? :/ I'm confuseddddddddddd. Your logical fallacies are coexistent within the vessel of an ostrich.


----------



## alanmt (Apr 11, 2011)

Candra H said:


> Oops, spank me.



spank, spank, spank, spank, spank, spank . . . . that's six, Candrah!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 11, 2011)

xhayatox said:


> What are ya'll talking about!? :/ I'm confuseddddddddddd. Your logical fallacies are coexistent within the vessel of an ostrich.


 
The fallacies are intended, I'm sure. And the Ad Hominem? Definitely intended. X\'D



garza said:


> C'mon xO, admit you've been sitting there for an hour wanting to type in 'garza'.


 
In teen-speak, garza, you pretty much owned Ox. :thumbl:


----------



## Foxee (Apr 12, 2011)

Lots of good suggestions for the OP but I have to admit, BipBop nailed what I'd call the know-it-all with the word 'twit'.

Yep...I'm really hard core.


----------



## The Thing (Apr 12, 2011)

I was going to say "me", but I don't _think_ I know it all, I know I know it all.


----------



## Candra H (Apr 12, 2011)

What I like about you, Thing, is your honesty.



alanmt said:


> spank, spank, spank, spank, spank, spank . . . . that's six, Candrah!


 
Haha, you got me all spanked out, Alan. 

Your wee girl is getting big! And cute. How are you all doing?


----------



## Ajay (Apr 13, 2011)

The Thing said:


> I was going to say "me", but I don't _think_ I know it all, I know I know it all.


 
Epic xD

Jerk is a nice way to sum up a know-it-all.


----------



## elite (Apr 21, 2011)

an elf, no doubt.


----------



## BigBossTripod (May 12, 2011)

Elevenerife. If you say you're going to Tenerife, they'll have been to Elevenerife.


----------



## Woodroam (May 20, 2011)

God


----------



## The Backward OX (May 28, 2011)

Olly Buckle said:


> I have been called didactic at times.


 So, why don't you just stop doing it?


----------

